# What is "Premium Pickup Possible" notification?



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued

I ended up making 5.50 for that cap

Wth is it?

Makes it sound like a good ride but ended up being BS


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hottie pax?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hottie pax?


"Hook up is _possible"_


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


Don't know. They heard of it.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

It seems the paltry long pickup fees, in most cases, was still not enough incentive for enough drivers to take the far-away requests. This is just another tactic to get them to take these requests. With the poor time estimation, they had to of course cover their rear and say it was "possible".

What? The extra $0.70 wasn't premium enough for you, ya ingrate!


----------



## toeout (Jan 14, 2018)

It's the Long Pickup fee possibility. And Uber grossly overestimates the time to pickup, so you won't actually get anything. 10 minute pickup is estimated as 15 min.

I fell for two of those gimmicks. Made nothing extra on the first one and $0.02 on the second one.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


Apparently it means that a long pickup fee is possible. I've noticed that when the pickup ETA is close to the threshold it says 'possible', on longer ones it says 'likely'.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

toeout said:


> It's the Long Pickup fee possibility. And Uber grossly overestimates the time to pickup, so you won't actually get anything. 10 minute pickup is estimated as 15 min.
> 
> I fell for two of those gimmicks. Made nothing extra on the first one and $0.02 on the second one.





reg barclay said:


> Apparently it means that a long pickup fee is possible. I've noticed that when the pickup ETA is close to the threshold it says 'possible', on longer ones it says 'likely'.


Haven't seen this but good to know what it means. 
Thx.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


It is allowed for gas powered vehicles using premium grade or above fuel. Electric cars and those using regular unleaded are not allowed to pickup.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I saw that this morning but it turned out to be a four block ride for $3.00. (Young woman did not want to walk to Starbucks in a wind storm.) I kind of thought maybe I would get something, but nothing happened. 

Fortunately I was on my way to my other job and the detour took just a couple of minutes, barely out of my way.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

It's a waste of time, Don't bother.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

It's Ubers way of telling you....Ignore This Request, Not Worth Your Time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

toeout said:


> It's the Long Pickup fee possibility. And Uber grossly overestimates the time to pickup, so you won't actually get anything. 10 minute pickup is estimated as 15 min.
> 
> I fell for two of those gimmicks. Made nothing extra on the first one and $0.02 on the second one.


Why would you hurry to make it ten minutes?
Why would you not pull over and wait for some time to pass?



Aerodrifting said:


> It's a waste of time, Don't bother.


SLOW DOWN.
If Uber says it should take me 14 minutes to get there, believe me, I see to it that it actually takes 15. And it will make a difference of $6 or more. It's cool when it's a slow day anyway.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


Good practice to use the 'No Thanks' button. Uber the game can be kinda fun I must admit. Few things in life bring more joy than to be sitting in a 2.0 plus surge and hitting the 'No Thanks' button 3 times in a row on 1.6 surges, after hitting 'No Thanks' 3 times in a row on non surge trips 10 miles away. This must drive Uber crazy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Good practice to use the 'No Thanks' button. Uber the game can be kinda fun I must admit. Few things in life bring more joy than to be sitting in a 2.0 plus surge and hitting the 'No Thanks' button 3 times in a row on 1.6 surges, after hitting 'No Thanks' 3 times in a row on non surge trips 10 miles away. This must drive Uber crazy.


It has NO effect on Uber.
But, the algorithm gets a little twitchy.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It has NO effect on Uber.
> But, the algorithm gets a little twitchy.


Uber is aware the average acceptance rate took a nose dive after they lost in court and had to stop deactivating drivers for low acceptance rates. I guarantee there are high level meetings at Uber about drivers ability to refuse crap rides. This is one reason Uber must rely on a steady stream of new drivers, new drivers are more apt to accept all incoming requests.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Its bogus


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Good practice to use the 'No Thanks' button. Uber the game can be kinda fun I must admit. Few things in life bring more joy than to be sitting in a 2.0 plus surge and hitting the 'No Thanks' button 3 times in a row on 1.6 surges, after hitting 'No Thanks' 3 times in a row on non surge trips 10 miles away. This must drive Uber crazy.


It's a cat and mouse game between pax and drivers. Pax have learned to wait out surges. The more drivers learn to ignore 1.6 surge requests when it's surging at 2.0 plus, it swings the pendulum back toward the drivers.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

It means, that the rider has requested a high rated driver.
They've been talking about it for a while now. Most likely it's a pilot program.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Uber is aware the average acceptance rate took a nose dive after they lost in court and had to stop deactivating drivers for low acceptance rates. I guarantee there are high level meetings at Uber about drivers ability to refuse crap rides. This is one reason Uber must rely on a steady stream of new drivers, new drivers are more apt to accept all incoming requests.


I think they had a choice between allowing drivers to reject rides or potentially jeopardizing drivers' independent contractor status, they chose what they saw as the lesser of two evils. IMHO they are long since over it and I believe they have more than enough drivers to take the rides we reject.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Good practice to use the 'No Thanks' button. Uber the game can be kinda fun I must admit. Few things in life bring more joy than to be sitting in a 2.0 plus surge and hitting the 'No Thanks' button 3 times in a row on 1.6 surges, after hitting 'No Thanks' 3 times in a row on non surge trips 10 miles away. This must drive Uber crazy.


Hitting the @No Tganjs" button may result in an Uber Nastygram.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> Hitting the @No Tganjs" button may result in an Uber Nastygram.


Well, technically speaking, if you just let the pings time out they'll send you the same emails.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Well, technically speaking, if you just let the pings time out they'll send you the same emails.


It would stand to reason that if you are doing Uber Eats and you get 10 other Eats pings back to back, you can't do all of them and if you do, someone or a bunch of someones are going to have to wait a long while to get their meals and most likely it will be cold. Have you ever tried to enjoy cold McDonalds French fries, or better yet, have you ever tried to chew in them after reheating? Now that is nasty! So when you hit the No Thanks button or let them time out, you still wind up with the same Nastygram alerting you of how many pings you let go by! Got a solution?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I think they had a choice between allowing drivers to reject rides or potentially jeopardizing drivers' independent contractor status, they chose what they saw as the lesser of two evils. IMHO they are long since over it and I believe they have more than enough drivers to take the rides we reject.


I think you're correct, but they can't do it at a profit. Their current business model only allows them to keep the doors open by losing billions of dollars a year. To become profitable Uber would have to raise fares, but if they raise fares they will lose half their cheap customers, and having a large customer base is the only asset Uber has to offer.

This is all about self driving cars. Uber's only card left to play is its large customer base and using that as leverage to stay in the game as self driving cars take over.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

They can't hold their breath that long.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Hitting the @No Tganjs" button may result in an Uber Nastygram.


Correct. And that works on new drivers and why Uber needs a constant influx of new suckers. Cause veteran drivers just laugh at nastygrams.



Blatherskite said:


> They can't hold their breath that long.


I don't think they can either. I think Uber and investors are at the point where they know it's a long shot but what choice do they have? They've already burned through billions upon billions, might as well burn through a few more billion and see what value they can get out of the large customer base.



Merc7186 said:


> It's Ubers way of telling you....Ignore This Request, Not Worth Your Time.


It could mean there's a possible badge in it for you.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> I think you're correct, but they can't do it at a profit. Their current business model only allows them to keep the doors open by losing billions of dollars a year. To become profitable Uber would have to raise fares, but if they raise fares they will lose half their cheap customers, and having a large customer base is the only asset Uber has to offer.
> 
> This is all about self driving cars. Uber's only card left to play is its large customer base and using that as leverage to stay in the game as self driving cars take over.


Well, one thing is for sure. When self-driving cars get into the operation, Uber Eats customers will have to come out of their homes, offices and hotel rooms to get their meals. Gone will be the days when they tried to zing the driver for not parking, coming in, using the elevator, locating their offices and delivering their meals to them without realizing that what just occurred should have warranted a tip. Also gone will be tgecdays when drivers return and find their vehicles ticketed, towed or vandalized or even stolen. Nuff said!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Gilby said:


> I saw that this morning but it turned out to be a four block ride for $3.00. (Young woman did not want to walk to Starbucks in a wind storm.) I kind of thought maybe I would get something, but nothing happened.
> 
> Fortunately I was on my way to my other job and the detour took just a couple of minutes, barely out of my way.


Get something? Do you mean monetary gain or something else?? 



Cableguynoe said:


> Hottie pax?


There you go again...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> There you go again...


I thought it was a good guess


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Hitting the @No Tganjs" button may result in an Uber Nastygram.


Getting a nastygram from Uber would hurt my feelings, if I had any.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


It's B.S.

I got my first one yesterday-it was for a 15 minute pickup, which I would normally ignore, but as it was quiet, I accepted it.

Turned out to be a 8.36 ride, of which 0.85 was a long pickup fee. So now I know to ignore these too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> I think you're correct, but they can't do it at a profit. Their current business model only allows them to keep the doors open by losing billions of dollars a year. To become profitable Uber would have to raise fares, but if they raise fares they will lose half their cheap customers, and having a large customer base is the only asset Uber has to offer.
> .


I have founded and owned and operated many small businesses. A lesson I had to learn was that a company does not WANT every customer. As soon as I got the message that a client or customer would not allow me to make a profit, I would cut them loose. They were a 'customer' that my competition deserves. 
Once I learned that lesson I found that I was working less - and making more. The profit margin went up. 
Once client that I 'fired' made the comment to me that "so, it's all about the money, eh?" To which I responded, "Of course. Do you think I work for and with entitled, selfish and ignorant people FOR FUN?"
So why doesn't Uber fire half of their passengers, and half of their drivers and make some money? They could, ya know.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I have to say I like these. Sure, it's not big money but it is better than what we got before. It is especially helpful when the customer cancels as the long pickup fee is added to the cancellation charge.

My verdict: A small step in the right direction at least.



tomatopaste said:


> Uber is aware the average acceptance rate took a nose dive after they lost in court and had to stop deactivating drivers for low acceptance rates. I guarantee there are high level meetings at Uber about drivers ability to refuse crap rides. This is one reason Uber must rely on a steady stream of new drivers, new drivers are more apt to accept all incoming requests.


The thing is if they started deactivating for low acceptance ratings I would just be far more selective about the time of day and where I work. Already the pay for short rides -- especially in markets where it is not back-to-back -- is total crap and probably a net negative for the driver.

Also if they did this I would also go offline for ten minute periods where I know regular customers around me tend to order short rides with no tips. I'm not a jerk but I'm not driving 5 miles everyday to take someone six blocks for $2.96 while Uber pockets $4.50 for themselves when I am the one paying for the gas and actually doing all the work.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I have to say I like these. Sure, it's not big money but it is better than what we got before. It is especially helpful when the customer cancels as the long pickup fee is added to the cancellation charge.
> 
> My verdict: A small step in the right direction at least.
> 
> ...


Uber loves short rides. They want the booking fee, so to Uber the shorter the better


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It's totally upto you to make that ride premium. Stop at 3 gas stations on your way to pickup. Buy coffee at the first one, smoke on the second one and take a leak on the 3rd one. And then drive as fast as you can. That's the only way otherwise is another bait to cheat out of drivers. 
I accepted a 20 minute pickup with a 1.5x on the weekend because it was slow. I drove almost 15 highway miles and Uber paid a paltry $2 and change for long pickup. and the ride turned out to be a minimum fare.



tomatopaste said:


> Correct. And that works on new drivers and why Uber needs a constant influx of new suckers. Cause veteran drivers just laugh at nastygrams.


They probably have enough drivers now . That's why they did the 12 hour limit. Otherwise Uber won't kill their business for health and well being of the drivers.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

toeout said:


> It's the Long Pickup fee possibility. And Uber grossly overestimates the time to pickup, so you won't actually get anything. 10 minute pickup is estimated as 15 min.
> 
> I fell for two of those gimmicks. Made nothing extra on the first one and $0.02 on the second one.


Driver slower to the long distance pick ups so you get the extra money


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

IMO Uber should just call any long distance pick up a surge rate. I might be willing to drive 20 minutes to pick up a pax if I know that the ride is 3x . Anytime the trip is going to be less time than the pick up this should go into effect. That way if you know you are 20 minutes from pickup you are guaranteed a 20 minute trip or surge if the trip is less than 20 minutes


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have founded and owned and operated many small businesses. A lesson I had to learn was that a company does not WANT every customer. As soon as I got the message that a client or customer would not allow me to make a profit, I would cut them loose. They were a 'customer' that my competition deserves.
> Once I learned that lesson I found that I was working less - and making more. The profit margin went up.
> Once client that I 'fired' made the comment to me that "so, it's all about the money, eh?" To which I responded, "Of course. Do you think I work for and with entitled, selfish and ignorant people FOR FUN?"
> So why doesn't Uber fire half of their passengers, and half of their drivers and make some money? They could, ya know.


Yes, that's the only way they could ever become profitable with the current business model. But Uber realized two years ago self driving cars were actually going to work, so they reduced fares to grow their customer base, because a large customer base is all Uber brings to the table.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


It is not premium pickup; it's pickup premium, LMAO.  You have it the wrong way round.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thinking that the value in Uber...

Is all that collected data on its computers..

Larger base means more data...

10 to 1...NSA has access to all that data...

And is paying a kings ransom to get it...8>O

Rakos


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

My poor Uber driver from tonight was 5 weeks into driving Uber and he got that ping just as he was dropping me off. I tried to warn him that the ride he was about to accept was 16 minutes away and that "Premium" was just going to be the worthless add-0n for a long pick up. The good news is that I got picked up in a BWM 5 series, all leather, for Uber X rates for my 2.2 mile drive. Nice guy and I did tip him a couple of bucks and 5 stars. I just didn't have the heart to tell him he was losing money for every mile he drove.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got this and I WAS NOT PAID.

IGNORE!

I send Fuber multiple messages about this and they say I MIGHT get paid or MAYBE NOT

WTF!


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

New Uber said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got this and I WAS NOT PAID.
> 
> ...


I didn't get paid either. I think CS tagged that ride as "do not reply" because I've sent 3 messages asking for clarification and they are simply not responding.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ive seen it on an 8 minute Lyft ping... which made SO much sense, considering lyft routinely tried to send 38 minute pings with nothing of the sort


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tell me this doesn't sound like the description of the game show - Let's Make a Deal....we are the traders, Uber is the host & we hope not to get Zonked when accepted.
------------------------------------------------------
The format of Let's Make a Deal involves selected members of the studio audience, referred to as "traders," making deals with the host. In most cases, a trader will be offered something of value and given a choice of whether to keep it or exchange it for a different item. The program's defining game mechanism is that the other item is hidden from the trader until that choice is made. The trader thus does not know if he or she is getting something of greater value or a prize that is referred to as a "zonk," an item purposely chosen to be of little or no value to the trader.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Tell me this doesn't sound like the description of the game show - Let's Make a Deal....we are the traders, Uber is the host & we hope not to get Zonked when accepted.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> The format of Let's Make a Deal involves selected members of the studio audience, referred to as "traders," making deals with the host. In most cases, a trader will be offered something of value and given a choice of whether to keep it or exchange it for a different item. The program's defining game mechanism is that the other item is hidden from the trader until that choice is made. The trader thus does not know if he or she is getting something of greater value or a prize that is referred to as a "zonk," an item purposely chosen to be of little or no value to the trader.


To me this shows just how desperate Uber is. They can't raise fares without losing half their customers so they have to rely on embarrassing stunts like this, as if drivers all have the mentality of five year olds.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> To me this shows just how desperate Uber is. They can't raise fares without losing half their customers so they have to rely on embarrassing stunts like this, as if drivers all have the mentality of five year olds.


Agreed TOMATO


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Agreed sir


You can call me Tomato


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> You can call me Tomato


Just did an Edit. )


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Apparently it means that a long pickup fee is possible. I've noticed that when the pickup ETA is close to the threshold it says 'possible', on longer ones it says 'likely'.


More Physiological Warfare.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


"Premium pickup" means the distance to the pickup is more than 10 minutes. You get paid BASE RATE time and mileage for everything after the first 10 minutes on the way to pickup.

So, say it's 14 minutes to pickup, you'll get 4 minutes of time (45 cents) and probably a half mile of travel (36 cents) for a total of 81 cents!! Woohoo! That 81 cents is sure to make a difference...



Zebonkey said:


> It means, that the rider has requested a high rated driver.
> They've been talking about it for a while now. Most likely it's a pilot program.


Wrong. It's about long pickup fees.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

My "premium pickup" yesterday was a 1.99 mile ride to the bus stop. I got the ping 6 miles/8 minutes away. 

Rider paid: $9.64
Uber received: $5.61
Driver received: $4.03

As usual, no tip so my "premium" passenger got 1*. IMO, Premium just means that Uber charged more/made a better profit off the ride. As usual, the driver got screwed.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Uber is aware the average acceptance rate took a nose dive after they lost in court and had to stop deactivating drivers for low acceptance rates. I guarantee there are high level meetings at Uber about drivers ability to refuse crap rides. This is one reason Uber must rely on a steady stream of new drivers, new drivers are more apt to accept all incoming requests.


Lol.....I don't consider it a successful night on Uber unless I get the "educational email" the next day admonishing me for my acceptance rate



Cableguynoe said:


> I thought it was a good guess


Actually...... she was quite hot

I looked at the ride and I got an extra 41 cents for the long pick up

Live and learn. .... won't ever take one again


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> "Premium pickup" means the distance to the pickup is more than 10 minutes. You get paid BASE RATE time and mileage for everything after the first 10 minutes on the way to pickup.


Correct, except that the threshold varies by market. Where I drive it's also 10 minutes but I think in others it's slightly different.

I've had a pretty okay experience so far with long pickup fees. My main problem with it is that the long pickup fee is included in the minimum fare, not added to it. Meaning that if the base/time/mileage of the ride, plus long pickup fee, is still under minimum fare, then we only get minimum fare for the whole thing. I'll still take the chance though, mostly on 10-15 minute pings, especially if it's quiet and the ping will at least keep me in an area I want to stay in.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

"_premium pickup"_ translates to "_we'll give you a few pennies for the last few minutes of your pickup drive so the idiots among you don't realize they are getting boned up the ass without butter_".


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Good _Rule of Thumb:_ Anything (strike that EVERYTHING) that Uber places a positive on, e.g. _Premium, Extra, Bonus, etc... _Is always in their favor. Notice it does not say Premium for Driver..? 



Unleaded said:


> It would stand to reason that if you are doing Uber Eats and you get 10 other Eats pings back to back, you can't do all of them and if you do, someone or a bunch of someones are going to have to wait a long while to get their meals and most likely it will be cold. Have you ever tried to enjoy cold McDonalds French fries, or better yet, have you ever tried to chew in them after reheating? Now that is nasty! So when you hit the No Thanks button or let them time out, you still wind up with the same Nastygram alerting you of how many pings you let go by! Got a solution?


Solution: DO NOT DO UBER EATS



reg barclay said:


> Correct, except that the threshold varies by market. Where I drive it's also 10 minutes but I think in others it's slightly different.
> 
> I've had a pretty okay experience so far with long pickup fees. My main problem with it is that the long pickup fee is included in the minimum fare, not added to it. Meaning that if the base/time/mileage of the ride, plus long pickup fee, is still under minimum fare, then we only get minimum fare for the whole thing. I'll still take the chance though, mostly on 10-15 minute pings, especially if it's quiet and the ping will at least keep me in an area I want to stay in.


In your wildest dreams (or nightmares) did you ever think you would be publicly discussing how it's a positive that you are earning $7.50 an hour rather than $7.25 an hour because of 'Premium?' Be honest, please. We are here for you...



RedANT said:


> My "premium pickup" yesterday was a 1.99 mile ride to the bus stop. I got the ping 6 miles/8 minutes away.
> 
> Rider paid: $9.64
> Uber received: $5.61
> ...


BINGO!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> It means, that the rider has requested a high rated driver.
> They've been talking about it for a while now. Most likely it's a pilot program.


How do you know that?


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> "_premium pickup"_ translates to "_we'll give you a few pennies for the last few minutes of your pickup drive so the idiots among you don't realize they are getting boned up the ass without butter_".


That is a very elegant way to describe the "premium."


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Good _Rule of Thumb:_ Anything (strike that EVERYTHING) that Uber places a positive on, e.g. _Premium, Extra, Bonus, etc... _Is always in their favor. Notice it does not say Premium for Driver..?
> 
> Solution: DO NOT DO UBER EATS
> 
> ...


Are you saying I should avoid rides that say Premium Extra Bonus Pool??!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Are you saying I should avoid rides that say Premium Extra Bonus Pool??!!


Not if you own Uber Stock, which you don't cuz there isn't any yet. So, yeah...NO THANKS those things faster than Uber can lose a cool billion.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> I didn't get paid either. I think CS tagged that ride as "do not reply" because I've sent 3 messages asking for clarification and they are simply not responding.


It took 3 messages of me asking what this was, and why I did not receive any compensation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> It seems the paltry long pickup fees, in most cases, was still not enough incentive for enough drivers to take the far-away requests. This is just another tactic to get them to take these requests. With the poor time estimation, they had to of course cover their rear and say it was "possible".
> 
> What? The extra $0.70 wasn't premium enough for you, ya ingrate!


That's the key. POSSIBLE. It's a word that triggers a positive emotion but can turn out to mean nothing.

*Buy a lotto ticket today and you are now a Possible Millionaire!!!! *


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> I saw them for the first time last night.... I even drove 14 minutes to one as I was intrigued
> 
> I ended up making 5.50 for that cap
> 
> ...


I have chased 5 of these trips. All long miles to pick up. All were complete crap. Short rides. 15 min to pick up....5 min ride.

From what in can tell, it is a ploy to get a driver to accept a trip that has been waiting too long for a driver to accept.

Drive safe.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

New Uber said:


> It took 3 messages of me asking what this was, and why I did not receive any compensation.


So what was the reasoning?

They, ie the CS bots, told me the trip didn't qualify. I asked why and responded with a breakdown of the total time, ride time and wait time showing I drove for 15 minutes before the ride started and that qualifies for the additional fee as it was over 10 minutes. The bots simply posted the exact same boilerplate response explaining how to find the qualifications the previous ones had just sent. Incompetence at its finest.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Driver slower to the long distance pick ups so you get the extra money


They've cottoned on to that. Long distance pickup used to mean go and get a coffee and take a 10 minute break in order to have the entire trip to pickup fall outside the first 10 minute window. Now, though, Uber calculates an estimate of how much of the journey to pickup should, according to them and their wonky nav system, have remained 10 minutes after the driver accepted the ping. They then pay based on that estimate, not on actual driving. The issue with this, of course, is that Uber's nav always underestimates time to pickup, meaning that the driver will get shorted on the long pickup fee.

Taking this into account, it's very rare that I will accept these pings. When the ping comes in, I compare the actual amount of time I know it will take me to get to a pickup with Uber's estimated time. If it's off by more than a minute or two I'll pass the ping on to the next driver.

It was a good idea of Uber's to implement this in order to compensate drivers for the journey to a distant pickup. However, with most things Uber, it fails in the implementation and, at least for me, this is not fit for the purpose for which it was intended. Shame, but obviously not unexpected.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

"Premium Pickup Possible."

Reminds me of: "We've lowered our rates. Lower rates means more rides, and more rides means more money in your pocket!"

#UberMath #UberFraud

Of course when Uber found a way to legally change the 80/20 or 75/25 contractual split with it's X drivers, and rolled out Upfront Pricing - they immediately upped passenger rates again.


----------



## G-townRS (Feb 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think they had a choice between allowing drivers to reject rides or potentially jeopardizing drivers' independent contractor status, they chose what they saw as the lesser of two evils. IMHO they are long since over it and I believe they have more than enough drivers to take the rides we reject.


Riders can also reject a Driver when requesting a ride. They see a photo of the driver and they don't like the looks of the driver, you get that quick cancellation. I all goes hand in hand.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

It has been confirmed via Uber Support:

Trip requests that are not accepted by a driver within a certain time frame become a Premium trip. (A last ditched attempt by Uber to keep the rider from going to the Lyft app)

The premium, if qualified, will pay a few cents for the 15 min drive to pick up the rider. 

Oh well.....


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> It has been confirmed via Uber Support:
> 
> Trip requests that are not accepted by a driver within a certain time frame become a Premium trip. (A last ditched attempt by Uber to keep the rider from going to the Lyft app)
> 
> ...


Oh wonderful....8>O

Wonder how much they paid...

The wonderkids to come up with this...

Puny Pittance to the drivers....8>O

I'll bet they play....

Penny ante poker on their breaks...8>)

Rakos


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

I don't know. Long pick up to a pax who goes grocery shopping around the corner.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

Aww some anti-free speech leftist deleted my post because I triggered it.....


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Premium means get ripped off with premium pay.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

tomatopaste said:


> Good practice to use the 'No Thanks' button. Uber the game can be kinda fun I must admit. Few things in life bring more joy than to be sitting in a 2.0 plus surge and hitting the 'No Thanks' button 3 times in a row on 1.6 surges, after hitting 'No Thanks' 3 times in a row on non surge trips 10 miles away. This must drive Uber crazy.


exactly... All Uber needs to do is MATCH THE SURGE YOU ARE SITTING IN.... This will solve pick up issues like this...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

New Uber said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got this and I WAS NOT PAID.
> 
> ...


I saw one of these this morning and when i saw over 10 minutes and the possible i ignored it. Possible requires trust that uber will keep theyre word.... we all know how that ends, for those that don't. It ends with you motorboating a bums a$$ !


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Ive seen it on an 8 minute Lyft ping... which made SO much sense, considering lyft routinely tried to send 38 minute pings with nothing of the sort


Lyft is paying extra for a long pickup? wtf are you smoking?



RedANT said:


> My "premium pickup" yesterday was a 1.99 mile ride to the bus stop. I got the ping 6 miles/8 minutes away.
> 
> Rider paid: $9.64
> Uber received: $5.61
> ...


That ride cost you $4.32 in expenses, ZIP for your time.



G-townRS said:


> Riders can also reject a Driver when requesting a ride. They see a photo of the driver and they don't like the looks of the driver, you get that quick cancellation. I all goes hand in hand.


It is more than likely Uber just found a driver who is closer to the passenger. Don't take things so seriously!



metal_orion said:


> I don't know. Long pick up to a pax who goes grocery shopping around the corner.


And wants you to wait "five minutes"!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I drove Tuesday morning 3AM -5:30AM and then from 7AM- 9:30AM and I received about 4 of these rides. All 4 were legit. 2 were airport runs and 2 were longer trips. On the 2 non airport runs I was given a long pickup fee of about $2.50. I guess the long pickup fees were waived on the airport runs because the airport has a fixed price. I did pretty good I made $109 for only 5 hours of work. I'll take it.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

opt out of pool if they wont let you ignore all pool

outside of 330am-7am never driver farther than 3 minutes for an x, 7 minutes during that time

1 star & unmatch from every x pax that went less than 10 miles or $10 gross trip with no cash tip

go thru trip history unmatch from every ride less than$10 gross

give them data that matters

or you deserve everything you get you git pissed on & then gave uber data saying do it again

no one feels sorry for you anymore im disgusted with uber x drivers the same as Travis k and Uber yall parasite/hosts deserve eachother

thanks for taking the 80+% of rides i ignore or cancel because i refuse to work for free an uber x driver is worse than a $10 junkie prostitute doing things for $2 foh if you do a minimum fare more than once youll lick a homeless dudes ass for $7 show some self dignity why wouldn't uber only give yoy a PENNY for driving an extra mile lmao stand for something fall for anything

uberasseaters



tomatopaste said:


> To me this shows just how desperate Uber is. They can't raise fares without losing half their customers so they have to rely on embarrassing stunts like this, as if drivers all have the mentality of five year olds.


96% of drivers do have the mentality of 5 year olds because they fail


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

jaystonepk said:


> So what was the reasoning?
> 
> They, ie the CS bots, told me the trip didn't qualify. I asked why and responded with a breakdown of the total time, ride time and wait time showing I drove for 15 minutes before the ride started and that qualifies for the additional fee as it was over 10 minutes. The bots simply posted the exact same boilerplate response explaining how to find the qualifications the previous ones had just sent. Incompetence at its finest.


Thanks for keeping in touch, .

We try to be as transparent as possible and this is one of the reasons we've recently started showing partners two different "Long Pickup Fee" notifications. The "Pickup premium probably" notification is designed to give partners an idea of when we believe a Long Pickup Fee may occur on a trip. The "Pickup premium likely" notification is used when we are more confident that a Long Pickup Fee will apply to a specific trip.

Please note that neither notification guarantees a Long Pickup fee on a trip. You can read more about how Long Pickup Fees work *HERE*.

Thanks for understanding. If we can help with anything else, please let us know.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Long Pickup fees are a way to con you into taking those far away pings without charging pax too much extra for it. They were disguised as something to help drivers. Only worth it if pickup is 20 min AND they’re going on a long trip, preferably with surge. 

You are expected to drive the first 10 min for free. You only get base fare mileage even on a surge, and if the trip is shorter enough, it gets included in the minimum fare, not added to it, so you get not a penny more than you would’ve gotten before.

It’s telling that they don’t pay the fee for XL or higher platforms (they think you already make too much anyway)


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

New Uber said:


> Thanks for keeping in touch, .
> 
> We try to be as transparent as possible and this is one of the reasons we've recently started showing partners two different "Long Pickup Fee" notifications. The "Pickup premium probably" notification is designed to give partners an idea of when we believe a Long Pickup Fee may occur on a trip. The "Pickup premium likely" notification is used when we are more confident that a Long Pickup Fee will apply to a specific trip.
> 
> ...


At least they told you even if you take the trip, you "likely" still won't get the fee. I sent another message under a different problem and got 2 boilerplate messages back with the same "didn't qualify" crap. I then asked for the trip details explaining distance and time and all I have heard since is silence. Looks like next time I get one of these I'll accept then start driving the other way and hope for a Lyft ping. The pax can cancel on his end.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

I got another today ---12 min away . IGNORED! A premium pickup fee needs to be $5.00 FLAT to start.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

mrpjfresh said:


> It seems the paltry long pickup fees, in most cases, was still not enough incentive for enough drivers to take the far-away requests. This is just another tactic to get them to take these requests. With the poor time estimation, they had to of course cover their rear and say it was "possible".
> 
> What? The extra $0.70 wasn't premium enough for you, ya ingrate!


In Houston or long distance fee is based on time and the time starts at 10 min. that makes no sense. Houston is HUGE with many highways. 10 min can easily be 10 miles or 2 miles here. Until they base it on time and miles I will not be entertaining long distance pick up.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> View attachment 209725


That might be a record!! How far did you have to drive to reach the rider?


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> View attachment 209725


Which CITY is this. I only get 1 penny if anything


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

goneubering said:


> That might be a record!! How far did you have to drive to reach the rider?


I have gotten long distance fees like that. In my market (Sacramento) the cut off time is 12 minutes.
If the ride is 15 minutes away, I can stretch it to 17 minutes and get a long distance fee in the $6 range like that.

I just wish that I knew the equation to compute it. I've been paying close attention so I kind of have a sense of it.

Funny thing is that (I have noticed) that if the pickup time is estimated to be 11 minutes, it doesn't matter how long it actually takes me to get there, I don't get a fee. So, I don't accept anything in the ''screw zone'' of 8 to 11 minutes. If its 12 minutes or more, I stretch it by driving slow, not taking the freeway, etc. and usually get a good fee. It is worth it IN MY MARKET.

In my market (Redding, CA) I drive in a city of about 100k with outlaying suburbs (Anderson, Palo Cedro, Shasta Lake, etc) that often take 12 min or more to get to. AND the rider usually goes back to Redding which is another 12 or 14 minutes ride. Adds up to a good run.

IF I get some mug that calls me to Anderson, and goes to the Taco Bell four blocks away and does not tip - I text Uber to ask them not to match me to them again. So, that only happens once. As my dad used to say "Only the first kick from a mule is educational."

I know that in my market, if the ap says 12 minutes, and I hit 12 minutes, I'll get about $4
If I stretch it to 14 minutes, I get about $7.
If it says 14 minutes and I stretch it to 16 minutes, I get about $9.
If the ap says 11 minutes, and it takes me 13 to get there, it pays pennies, or zero.

I'm a poker player. I learn the rules, and how to make them work in my favor. Don't like it? Change the rules ... but, till then I'm playing by the rules THEY WROTE.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have gotten long distance fees like that. In my market (Sacramento) the cut off time is 12 minutes.
> If the ride is 15 minutes away, I can stretch it to 17 minutes and get a long distance fee in the $6 range like that.
> 
> I just wish that I knew the equation to compute it. I've been paying close attention so I kind of have a sense of it.
> ...


I've noticed that too. The eleven minute alerts have not paid me anything extra so I will go back to ignoring them.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have gotten long distance fees like that. In my market (Sacramento) the cut off time is 12 minutes.
> If the ride is 15 minutes away, I can stretch it to 17 minutes and get a long distance fee in the $6 range like that.
> 
> I just wish that I knew the equation to compute it. I've been paying close attention so I kind of have a sense of it.
> ...


This is they key. You have to stretch out the time it takes you to get to the pickup. However, if you stretch it out too long, they reserve the right to not pay you part or all of the pickup fee. You want to stay on route, so you need to get creative and do things like stop at every red light, go very slowly on residential streets, sit in a backup during rush hour, etc.

Remember that the long pick up fee is calculated as part of the minimum charge, so if the rider is only going 1 mile, that's going to reduce your long pickup fee. In part, that's why people are reporting getting amounts like 10-20 cents for the long pickup fee.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> You can call me Tomato


I prefer the more formal Mr. Paste. With uber possible means there's a 5% chance it's possible and a 95% chance it's impossible.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

I am ignoring them now on general principle


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

New Uber said:


> I got another today ---12 min away . IGNORED! A premium pickup fee needs to be $5.00 FLAT to start.


What?
You can't get a taxi to pick you up on time at any address for $2.75 mike +++
Why do we do it for free?
Uber charges for delivering food
We're delivering a better car with a better driver than our competition 
No charge to your door regardless of how far it is makes no sense. 
Try calling pax and explaining it's cost prohibitive to drive to them for free. Since it is rideshare would you like me to start the trip early. Their trip will still be less than a cab.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

ADMIN, I love your photo choice! Every time I get a ping with Possible Premium, that picture flashes in my mind. Lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It doesn’t seem like it’s worth the potential aggravation involved in an attempt to make a few extra bucks that will be negated by depreciation during the drive to pick up the pax.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think they had a choice between allowing drivers to reject rides or potentially jeopardizing drivers' independent contractor status, they chose what they saw as the lesser of two evils. IMHO they are long since over it and I believe they have more than enough drivers to take the rides we reject.


During my first month, I got a ping and a message to pick up a 5-Star rider. I was intrigued on the way to the pick up point. I picked up the rider and he spent our ride time explaining the 5-Star rider program. It was a learning experience and even though it was a short ride, it was enjoyable and the tip was even more enjoyable. The rider even bought me a coffee and a donut from Dunkin Donuts for making a quick stop there at the drive up along the way to the destination. I guess that we will continue to see new incentives as they become available, hopefully in the best interests of both the driver and the rider. Hopefully!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> During my first month, I got a ping and a message to pick up a 5-Star rider. I was intrigued on the way to the pick up point. I picked up the rider and he spent our ride time explaining the 5-Star rider program. It was a learning experience and even though it was a short ride, it was enjoyable and the tip was even more enjoyable. The rider even bought me a coffee and a donut from Dunkin Donuts for making a quick stop there at the drive up along the way to the destination. I guess that we will continue to see new incentives as they become available, hopefully in the best interests of both the driver and the rider. Hopefully!


Wow, a whole donut and a coffee. Well that changes everything


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> During my first month, I got a ping and a message to pick up a 5-Star rider. I was intrigued on the way to the pick up point. I picked up the rider and he spent our ride time explaining the 5-Star rider program.


What did he explain to you about this "5-Star rider program"?


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Disregard all prior comments. Here’s the official statement on Premium Pick-Up Possible:

You can POSSIBLY get your long pick up fee if you go through the following 10 steps-
1. Drive 20 mins. to pick up a 10-minute pax; 2. Locate the pax if you’re lucky;
3. Drive 2 minutes to drop off your pax;
4. Go offline to submit an online payment request;
5. Receive Rohit’s automated response;
6. Argue your case with Rohit;
7. Get a case number from Rohit;
8. Escalate your case to Rohit’s supervisor;
9. Receive Rohit’s supervisor’s automated response;
10. Request for reconsideration.

Then you can POSSIBLY get your premium* long-pick up fee.

*premium = per mile rate over and above first 10 miles.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gilby said:


> I saw that this morning but it turned out to be a four block ride for $3.00. (Young woman did not want to walk to Starbucks in a wind storm.) I kind of thought maybe I would get something, but nothing happened.
> 
> Fortunately I was on my way to my other job and the detour took just a couple of minutes, barely out of my way.


The "extra" is like any other trip. It only kicks in AFTER the minimum trip is reached. So on short trips you still get little or nothing.

For instance, if you drive 15 minutes and should get paid for the extra 5 minutes and let's say 1 mile, you'll get base plus the time plus an extra mile. But if the trip is only 1/4 of a mile you're now still only getting paid for 1 and a quarter miles plus the 3 minutes it took to drive the pax, plus the extra 5 minutes.

That will likely still be a minimum trip. The "extra" doesn't go "on top" of the minimum trip.



UberBastid said:


> I have gotten long distance fees like that. In my market (Sacramento) the cut off time is 12 minutes.
> If the ride is 15 minutes away, I can stretch it to 17 minutes and get a long distance fee in the $6 range like that.
> 
> I just wish that I knew the equation to compute it. I've been paying close attention so I kind of have a sense of it.
> ...


In Houston the "outlying suburbs" are other cities and they're 30-45 minutes away (from downtown) with no traffic.

I rarely see pings from far away except way out of town these days. There are simply drivers everywhere. I live 20 miles out and at 3am I used to have it say " no drivers available." Now there are 3 within 5 minutes almost any time. Ridiculous.


----------



## The Emmissary (Jun 16, 2017)

What does that even mean?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

"Your screwed"


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

It means it is considered a long distance pickup. You might get time and mileage for anything over 10 minutes. Might is the operative word.


----------



## UberDad2009 (May 14, 2017)

It depends on your market. Screwber might toss to you a little extra for trips over 10, 12, or 15 minutes away. Drive slow! If you get the before the estimated time you don't get it.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

I've had this come up on several ride requests and can't figure out what it means


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I've had this come up on several ride requests and can't figure out what it means


You get a few cents added to your fare for driving half way across the state to get to the pax. Uber's way of tricking drivers into picking up riders that are more than 4 miles away. The actual trip could be a few feet down the block.
P.S. It's "Pick up premium" not "Premium pick up".


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I've had this come up on several ride requests and can't figure out what it means


It is similar to the indication that it could be a long distance trip.....just trying to entice you to accept.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

yoll get like 20 cents extra for driving 14 miles


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Premium pickup = no thanks. 

Only time it's a good thing is on a destination trip pickup.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

I thought it meant a premium paxhole who possibly tips


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

If you were wondering, “Should I accept that ping? It’s been slow....,” The “Premium” note is there to snap you out of putting your groggy and lethargic finger on the “Accept” button.


----------



## Surgeio (Aug 14, 2017)

Just replace the word Premium with "Long Pickup Fee". 

When the ping screen says Premium Pickup Possible , it means you are close to entering LPF territory. When it says Premium Pickup Likely, you will almost certainly receive something from the LPF. Either way, you're probably gonna lose money on that ride. Just say "No Thanks" .


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If I remember right, possibke premium pickup is 10 minutes or more to the pickup point. Depending on traffic conditions, driving speed, etc, some of these pickups may not reach the 10 minute requirement, therefore you don't get the premium.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Instead of saying "Please pick up this pax, we would really appreciate you going the extra mile for a few pennies" they say "Pickup Premium Possible"


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I've had this come up on several ride requests and can't figure out what it means


It means you are going to have to drive a long way to pick up your minimum fare with the chance that FUBER may throw you an extra few pennies for your time.

I use waze as my primary GPS and every time they over estimate the pick up distance to get you to accept...then when my new GPS kicks in it is always a couple of miles short of the premium limit. I have stopped accepting these


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

tomatopaste said:


> Good practice to use the 'No Thanks' button. Uber the game can be kinda fun I must admit. Few things in life bring more joy than to be sitting in a 2.0 plus surge and hitting the 'No Thanks' button 3 times in a row on 1.6 surges, after hitting 'No Thanks' 3 times in a row on non surge trips 10 miles away. This must drive Uber crazy.


Um, you haven't noticed you get severely penalized for refusing a lot of rides?


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Um, you haven't noticed you get severely penalized for refusing a lot of rides?


No you don't I'm not sure where you got that information from my acceptance rate hovers on 30-40% on Uber weekly by not accepting pool.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

unitxero said:


> No you don't I'm not sure where you got that information from my acceptance rate hovers on 30-40% on Uber weekly by not accepting pool.


I drive in Minneapolis where there is no pool service. If I refuse something like 3+ rides in a fairly short period, I get almost nothing but shit rides for days, even if I start accepting all requests.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

unitxero said:


> No you don't I'm not sure where you got that information from my acceptance rate hovers on 30-40% on Uber weekly by not accepting pool.


Heard an Uber employee tell an UberSUV driver @ Coachella (last Saturday night), _If you accept more trips, we send you more trips. If your Acceptance Rate is low, we send you less trips._


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Heard an Uber employee tell an UberSUV driver @ Coachella (last Saturday night), _If you accept more trips, we send you more trips. If your Acceptance Rate is low, we send you less trips._


If I was uber that's the way I'd do it.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Heard an Uber employee tell an UberSUV driver @ Coachella (last Saturday night), _If you accept more trips, we send you more trips. If your Acceptance Rate is low, we send you less trips._


What he means by that if two cars are next to each other and a request comes in the person with the lower acceptance rating is going to get skipped over on that request unless the driver next to him cancels or doesn't accept.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

2Cents said:


> What he means by that if two cars are next to each other and a request comes in the person with the lower acceptance rating is going to get skipped over on that request unless the driver next to him cancels or doesn't accept.


Actually, Uber employee guy was answering the following exact question UberSUV driver asked, _Why do my buddies get more trips sent to them? I don't get many trips.
_
Uber Employee guy asked, _How's your rating? _Then when that was good he went to, _It's probably related to your Acceptance Rate...._yada yada.

Either way, that's pretty messed up. If Uber wants to apply AR to amount of Pings sent...they need to let drivers know that in TOS.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

It's in their algorithm. It basically skips a driver based on his probability of accepting it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

2Cents said:


> It's in their algorithm. It basically skips a driver based on his probability of accepting it.


if that's true why do I still get pool requests.

We're talking about a 4% chance I take it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Either way, that's pretty messed up. If Uber wants to apply AR to amount of Pings sent...they need to let drivers know that in TOS.


Who would think that they can skip half a dozen pings then get an equal opportunity for the next one?



Cableguynoe said:


> if that's true why do I still get pool requests.


They're desperate?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> if that's true why do I still get pool requests.
> 
> We're talking about a 4% chance I take it.





Coachman said:


> Who would think that they can skip half a dozen pings then get an equal opportunity for the next one?


Both of these comments are related...imo.

Personally, I have had from 100% AR to as low as single digits. I think it comes down to demand. Cableguynoe there are many many poo requests, so Uber does not discriminate as heavily, but premium fares are rare, and Surge pings are in demand.

Coachman - you make a good point. Yet, Uber sort of trains the drivers that they can in fact skip multiple pings and still receive more, when the demand is high. Uber needs our cars, when they need our cars.

Almost like we need an Algorithm in our heads to know when we need a higher AR vs being able to skip many.

smh...



unitxero said:


> No you don't I'm not sure where you got that information from my acceptance rate hovers on 30-40% on Uber weekly by not accepting pool.


And this comment is relevant in all this too. Uber might 'weigh' certain types of 'skips' differently.

dbl smh...


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> if that's true why do I still get pool requests.
> 
> We're talking about a 4% chance I take it.


Skip as many as you'd like. You're an independent contractor, you're your own boss, etc. Just telling you how they "tweak" it.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Got a 'premium likely' ping as I pulled into Del Taco's drive thru... 13 minutes away. Thought, I'm taking it! I'll enjoy my jumbo shrimp burritos on the way. 

Leisurely drive to rider straight up Pyramid Hwy. Consumption matched perfectly with arrival time! Got distance pick up fee. Forget what it was... my point is, shrimp burritos are good!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Got a 'premium likely' ping as I pulled into Del Taco's drive thru... 13 minutes away. Thought, I'm taking it! I'll enjoy my jumbo shrimp burritos on the way.
> 
> Leisurely drive to rider straight up Pyramid Hwy. Consumption matched perfectly with arrival time! Got distance pick up fee. Forget what it was... my point is, shrimp burritos are good!


You don't have to tell me twice.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It means cancel or no thanks!!!


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Um, you haven't noticed you get severely penalized for refusing a lot of rides?


I find I get severely punished when I accept 'whatever' and drive 5 miles just to end up driving some hipster 3 blocks to Starbucks. So I don't accept 'whatever'


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It's a last ditch effort by Uber...

To sell you on a crappy ride far off...

By adding the word "premium"...

Do not except these at all costs...8>O

Butt...I did get a sweet cancellation fee...

When I drove a long way and no pax...8>)

Check out the $9.95 cancel...8>)

Rakos


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Um, you haven't noticed you get severely penalized for refusing a lot of rides?


It's been almost a year since Uber came out with the 180 days of change. They haven't changed anything meaningful, just fluff around the edges. And they never will because they can't. The business model is fatally flawed, the only thing keeping investors from bolting was the promise of self driving cars.

Uber is still trying to hold that out to investors in order to keep them dumping money into the fire. Uber has zero chance of ever producing a marketable self driving system and they know it, problem is investors are starting to catch on. At this point all that's happening at Uber is just trying to keep the music playing, cause until the music officially stops they haven't actually lost billions. Until you walk away from the poker table, you still have a chance to win it all back. Problem is, at some point investors are simply going to cut their losses.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> It's a last ditch effort by Uber...
> 
> To sell you on a crappy ride far off...
> 
> ...


Wow Rakos, how do you get so many $5 Uber tips? I'm lucky if I get 2 a night. Actually I'm lucky if I get 5 Uber tips per night, period.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Wow Rakos, how do you get so many $5 Uber tips? I'm lucky if I get 2 a night. Actually I'm lucky if I get 5 Uber tips per night, period.


The monkey makes them laugh...8>)

Rakos


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Heard an Uber employee tell an UberSUV driver @ Coachella (last Saturday night), _If you accept more trips, we send you more trips. If your Acceptance Rate is low, we send you less trips._


I believe that.



New Uber said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got this and I WAS NOT PAID.
> 
> ...


You likely got paid, but didn't notice the measly .50 for the extra mile over their five mile limit. I think that's something close to the number. It isn't much.



metal_orion said:


> I don't know. Long pick up to a pax who goes grocery shopping around the corner.


... and wants you to wait!



tomatopaste said:


> Wow, a whole donut and a coffee. Well that changes everything


No kidding, lol! A 5* often means it's a new account. Good luck with that. Plus, I don't do drive through because it's inefficient. I say I'll park and wait for you for up to 5 minutes, but that's it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> ...
> 
> No kidding, lol! A 5* often means it's a new account. Good luck with that. Plus, I don't do drive through because it's inefficient. *I say I'll park and wait for you for up to 5 minutes, but that's it.*


Uber requires we wait at Stops for only 3


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber requires we wait at Stops for only 3


Do they clearly state this to the pax? Also, what about Lyft?

I happened to have a ride today, a guy picking up his daughter at school. I waited, and waited, and waited. I should have cancelled and took off, but he was nice and it actually was a long ride, which is unusual for this town. Anyway, after 12 minutes they walk up to the car and he had gone to buy her an icie drink. ugh... So, it seems pax are oblivious as to what wait time is.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Do they clearly state this to the pax? Also, what about Lyft?
> 
> I happened to have a ride today, a guy picking up his daughter at school. I waited, and waited, and waited. I should have cancelled and took off, but he was nice and it actually was a long ride, which is unusual for this town. Anyway, after 12 minutes they walk up to the car and he had gone to buy her an icie drink. ugh... So, it seems pax are oblivious as to what wait time is.


https://help.uber.com/h/26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe

_*Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes.* Fares are subject to change.
You may split your fare, but it will be for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop. 
_
I believe it says same in their App, as well.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe
> 
> _*Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes.* Fares are subject to change.
> You may split your fare, but it will be for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop.
> ...


But, this involves the account holder to actually READ the TOS.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> But, this involves the account holder to actually READ the TOS.


Surprisingly Uber does a good job with this.

The moment you click on a second stop, you get a big message about 3 minutes.

Pax still don't care, but at least they were told


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

toeout said:


> It's the Long Pickup fee possibility. And Uber grossly overestimates the time to pickup, so you won't actually get anything. 10 minute pickup is estimated as 15 min.
> 
> I fell for two of those gimmicks. Made nothing extra on the first one and $0.02 on the second one.


You're driving too fast


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Surprisingly Uber does a good job with this.
> 
> The moment you click on a second stop, you get a big message about 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So today I had an 11 minute "premium pickup." I figured what the heck so I took it...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> So today I had an 11 minute "premium pickup." I figured what the heck so I took it...
> 
> View attachment 224333


Mad Benjamins!!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/26f09874-91e9-4fe1-9537-ec680a47ecbe
> 
> _*Remember to keep each stop under 3 minutes.* Fares are subject to change.
> You may split your fare, but it will be for the entire ride, not split by the cost to each stop.
> ...


Do you know about Lyft? I thought they said a couple of minutes sometime in the past, but I couldn't find it. And the two heifers I drove to Starbucks were OUTRAGED (I tell you!) that I wouldn't do drive-through and one starred me saying I shouldn't even be driving Lyft in my weekly comments that I shouldn't even read, but yes I did...



Mista T said:


> Mad Benjamins!!


LOL! No kidding! It's kind of like Uber is deigning to use a rubber when they screw you.



Mista T said:


> Wow Rakos, how do you get so many $5 Uber tips? I'm lucky if I get 2 a night. Actually I'm lucky if I get 5 Uber tips per night, period.


I'm willing to bet he was driving in a "certain area" of his town, and the lower tip following indicates he had driven away from that area.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Do you know about Lyft? I thought they said a couple of minutes sometime in the past, but I couldn't find it. And the two heifers I drove to Starbucks were OUTRAGED (I tell you!) that I wouldn't do drive-through and one starred me saying I shouldn't even be driving Lyft in my weekly comments that I shouldn't even read, but yes I did...
> 
> LOL! No kidding! It's kind of like Uber is deigning to use a rubber when they screw you.
> 
> I'm willing to bet he was driving in a "certain area" of his town, and the lower tip following indicates he had driven away from that area.


Lyft tells them we will take them through Taco Bell...so why not a Starbucks. Did a search and can't find anything for limits on wait time with Lyft. If I had those two, upon ending trip I would have pulled up the passenger rating screen and said, _Should we just swap 1 Stars now? _


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> Do you know about Lyft? I thought they said a couple of minutes sometime in the past, but I couldn't find it. And the two heifers I drove to Starbucks were OUTRAGED (I tell you!) that I wouldn't do drive-through and one starred me saying I shouldn't even be driving Lyft in my weekly comments that I shouldn't even read, but yes I did...
> 
> LOL! No kidding! It's kind of like Uber is deigning to use a rubber when they screw you.
> 
> I'm willing to bet he was driving in a "certain area" of his town, and the lower tip following indicates he had driven away from that area.


I had someone similarly upset and kept telling me "But it's about SERVICE!"
Told them every other SERVICE job I've had TIPPED.

They did the usual "That's not what Uber is about BS." Told them I don't work for Uber, ACCORDING TO UBER.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had someone similarly upset and kept telling me "But it's about SERVICE!"
> Told them every other SERVICE job I've had TIPPED.
> 
> They did the usual "That's not what Uber is about BS." Told them I don't work for Uber, ACCORDING TO UBER.


Couple years ago a driver posted on here that a lady had him pick up her kids (teens) and take them to the movie theater. She wanted him to wait for the movie to end (keep meter running) and bring them back home. Where does the 'wait' time stop? Of course he should not have been driving unaccompanied minors, but the point here is, Uber gives a clear 3 minute wait time. Lyft needs to as well. One passenger might think 5 minutes is fair, another might expect 90.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They did the usual "That's not what Uber is about BS."


Uber is about exploitation in the name of the almighty dollar.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

first one i accepted literally paid me a penny so i screen shotted it & ignored everyone since



Cableguynoe said:


> Surprisingly Uber does a good job with this.
> 
> The moment you click on a second stop, you get a big message about 3 minutes.
> 
> ...


never wait never make stops .08 a minute lmao doh


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had someone similarly upset and kept telling me "But it's about SERVICE!"
> Told them every other SERVICE job I've had TIPPED.
> 
> They did the usual "That's not what Uber is about BS." Told them I don't work for Uber, ACCORDING TO UBER.


I have seen somewhere that Uber referred to us as their "personal driver"!!! Not sharing a ride, but a servant.


----------

